# new message on 411 screen



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

i saw a message,i have not seen before"system will now power down to look for important updates".
i was watching tv when this happened,im waiting to see if anything happens,it has not powered back up yet.is there a new software update for the 411?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

That's the overnight 'updates' to the EPG and occasionally to the receiver software.
I have not checked mine this morning - the message shouldn't stay too long and would change to a 'now downloading / do not disturb' message if there was a software update.


----------



## mkpolley (Dec 8, 2003)

ok,thanks James


----------



## Foxbat (Aug 1, 2003)

Also, you can change the time that your receiver picks to check for updates and reload the EPG in the System Setup menu. If you're a night owl, you might change it to do this daily maintanence while you're at work or some other time that doesn't interfere with your viewing schedule.


----------

